# Making harnesses, thoughts?



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

I've got 2 pygmy/nigerian mixes that I'm planning to cart train. I hope to have a couple more soon and think the mini goat team would be great.
Anyway 2+ harnesses gets prety pricy and with owning a sewing machine I just think making my own makes more sense. 
I found this http://www.strapworks.com/Polyester_Webbing_p/sbw1.htm seatbelt material that ought to be thin enough for my machine yet still strong enough... what do you guys think?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I think that is very doable. If you want instructions there are some written by an experienced goat harnesser here http://sites.google.com/site/2creeksgoats/testing on my site.
The two things I have been concerned about when I was thinking about making a harness out of nylon is that the edges would be rough and cause sores and that the holes for buckles wouldn't work... but if you put plenty of padding on the important parts and us eyelets or melt the holes you should be fine.

How old are your babies? If they are going to grow then I'd suggest making the whole thing highly adjustable. Except one thing I'd change from her instructions (and this is just because it makes me more comfortable) is not have the traces be adjustable length.... It may seem like a good idea in some ways but because that is where all the pressure is it would make me uncomfortable and I'd be worried it would self extend....

One other thing you should keep in mind is that her instructions are for full sized goats and the webbing sizes will naturally be larger than what you need. I would suggest familiarizing yourself with the purposes and parts of a harness so you will end up with one that works well for your goats.

Anyway I hope that is helpful! You should post some photos of the goats!
M.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's a link to the little ones. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... =3&theater
Most of the pictures a couple months old, the buckling has grown a bit since then... but he's still just under 6 months old and has more to grow. 
I think for the breast collar, the girth and the part that goes over the back I'm going to try to modify pony cinches and that will be softer.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here, one stop shopping from your home. http://www.strapworks.com/


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

They are really cute! Is Oompa the buck? He is so tiny! (compared to the other) Is Loompa older?

I think the modifying pony cinches might be a good idea... Two concerns are that they might be to wide (depends... are you using the western string kind or an english style?) and that, if you pull a two wheeled cart that using a girth for the saddle (part over the back) it could damage the spine. This is something I always feel I should mention because I have seen harnesses sold that aren't adequately padded and shaped on the saddle and could potentially harm the goat pulling. However this isn't really a concern if you are pulling a four-wheeled/sled. Just make sure that the straps are positioned so they don't affect their walking and doesn't strangle them (I know that is kind of obvious but as someone who has had issues with adjusting the breast-collar myself...) Also if you are pulling a wheeled vehicle you need breeching (goes around the rump and is in essence the brakes).

Anyway there is my long winded response which should really have just been a comment on the cute goats... You can ignore the rest if you want.
M.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Oompa was only about 4 months old in that picture, so he's grown quite a bit since then and becoming quite the young man. I get to pick up 2 new does this coming Monday, so two more to build harnesses for... which means quite the team


----------

